# Dog minder needed



## daveccork (22 Mar 2010)

Hi All,

Just wondering if anyone knows of, or could recommend, somebody who would look after 2 Yorkshire Terrier pups. Myself and my girlfriend are going on holidays for 9 days in April. We do not want to put the dogs to kennels and would prefer someone who will take the dogs into their home. Dogs are house trained, vaccinated, great with people etc. 

Cork City/County would be preferable but bordering counties would be considered too. 

Handy way for someone to earn a few €€€

Any feedback welcome - it is a lot more difficult to find someone than you would think !!

Dave


----------



## dmos87 (22 Mar 2010)

what would you be willing to pay? Would you be ok with them being mixed with owners dogs, etc.?


----------



## Marconi2012 (22 Mar 2010)

If you were based in Dublin, I know someone who might be interested- as he is at the pre-dog stage and not fully decided. So let me know if it is a possibility...


----------



## dmos87 (22 Mar 2010)

BrianDublin said:


> If you were based in Dublin, I know someone who might be interested- as he is at the pre-dog stage and not fully decided. So let me know if it is a possibility...


 

Two pups is a crash course, the poor sucker will be running for the hills!!! lol


----------



## Tara Rua (22 Mar 2010)

I would be happy to look after them. Am a dog lover and have many many years of experience and mind friends and neighbours dogs while they go on holdays. Am living close to Dublin Airport. Interested?


----------



## daveccork (22 Mar 2010)

Hi all,
thanks for all the responses. It will have to be cork really but thanks all the same for the responses so far. 
Dave


----------



## GordonRamsey (22 Mar 2010)

Have you looked into having a house-sitter Dave? The pups would remain in their familiar surroundings and you'd have someone in the house while you're away.

GR


----------



## Ciaraella (22 Mar 2010)

Maybe contact your local animal shelter? They may have someone they could recommend who volunteers with them. That way you'd know they'd be with an animal lover rather than someone who just wants to make a few quid.


----------



## doubledeb (22 Mar 2010)

Dave, just curious why have you ruled out kennels?


----------



## daveccork (22 Mar 2010)

Thanks for all the help. In relation to your responses

1. House sitting & kennels are both options but are a distant second and third. 
Knowing our dogs and the environment they are used to, I just feel that a dog sitter or minder would suit them better. 
 Re someone moving in - dunno if I really want someone moving into my house like that for 9 days. 

The above might seem a bit fussy but it is our preference. If it is not achievable then obviously the other options I hAve mentioned come back into play!!

2. Re the local shelter. That is an excellent idea. Thanks. 


Just to let you all know that someone had pm'ed me through this forum and I am meeting them tonight. Seem to fit the bill and have had similar experiences to us. Will let you know when I have any news. 

Thanks, dave


----------



## sallins (22 Mar 2010)

live in malahide and looking for dog minder.dont like kennels


----------



## peelabee (22 Mar 2010)

Dave, if your meeting tonight is not successful,  pop into your local vet &/or pet shop.  Many people advertise minding/walking services in these places around Dublin.


----------



## Rois (22 Mar 2010)

Dave

You might find some of the contacts in this thread useful especially as they are from the cork area:

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=93961&highlight=dog+grooming


----------



## daveccork (22 Mar 2010)

Hi all

happy to say that tonight's meeting was a success and we have found the right person for our dogs. Thanks to all for the help and thanks to aam for being the resource it is!!

Dave


----------



## mohenley (19 Apr 2011)

Hi

Just wondering if anyone knows of dog minders in kildare or Dublin region? I have a blind mutt (terrier) and so am looking for someone who would be able to mind him when we are on holidays in july.


----------



## Mers1 (19 Apr 2011)

Johnny & *Angela Walsh*, *Kill*, phone 045)877877.  Angela runs the "Four Seasons" of dog kennels, I couldnt recommend her highly enough.   She has lots of land also for runs and walks.  They are based on the back road from Kill to castlewarden/rathcoole.  Let me knwo if you need directions.
No affiliation, just a very happy pet owner.


----------



## mohenley (19 Apr 2011)

Thanks Mers1, is it a kennels or a home?


----------

